# Tilly's been beautified!



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I apologised lots for the mats, but being such a perfectionist, Dawn spent four and a half pain staking hours bathing, blow drying, dematting and cutting to make my girl look and smell GORGEOUS!!

He she is before, looking a bit of a mess. Her fur doesn't look that long, but it grows outwards and gets thicker, rather than longer.





And here she is after. What do you think??





p.s. the striped wall is complete!

Ive put pics on the blog for anyone who wants a look

http://bisforbaby2014.blogspot.com


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tilly looks fabulous... I love the way her face has been done.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I think dawn is the best!!!
Tilly looks gorgeous..... So fluffy, lead walks only for a week to keep the look 
That means it would of taken dawn well over 10 hours to get my R&R looking like that!
It took the groomer 4 hours to do the 2 of them short short!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The stripes look fabulous too, I've just checked them out. Only time I did stripes I used special low tac frog tape, but I'll remember the hair dryer tip for the future.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I think dawn is the best!!!
> Tilly looks gorgeous..... So fluffy, lead walks only for a week to keep the look
> That means it would of taken dawn well over 10 hours to get my R&R looking like that!
> It took the groomer 4 hours to do the 2 of them short short!!


We braved a rainy walk today - but she wasn't allowed to step foot out of the door without her equafleece on!!

The lovely smell is starting to fade.... But she's still velvety soft


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She looks so soft. Very pretty.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks great looks like she has highlights in the first pic...guess today was spa day for all the girls Molly went too


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

She looks stunning.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I LOVE this cut as the body is nice and short without the "Pencil leg" look! And such a cute face as well. Sami and Carley are booked for tomorrow and I'm going to take a picture of Tilly with me. She looks gorgeous!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good job Dawn! Though Tilly is a very beautiful subject! She looks great, de and short on the body and underbelly by the looks of it? Love it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps everyone is getting groomed at the minute!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Nanci said:


> I LOVE this cut as the body is nice and short without the "Pencil leg" look! And such a cute face as well. Sami and Carley are booked for tomorrow and I'm going to take a picture of Tilly with me. She looks gorgeous!!!!


What a compliment  to both Tilly and Dawn!

Dawn is very good at listening to what i want. I like Tilly's body shorter as that's where she tends to mat, and I want to keep her cool in the summer. But I love her chunky legs and feet, so ask Dawn to keep them nice and long - I like long ears too. Very happy customer!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She looks stunning, Dawn is amazing, Tilly really does look perfect. Id be happy if Savannah came home looking like the before photo and over the moon if she looked liked the after photo.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Too bad Dawn is so far away this is what Molly ended up like today...not as beautiful as Tilly Maybe I should book her a flight for a cut every two months and she would look marvelous


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> I LOVE this cut as the body is nice and short without the "Pencil leg" look! And such a cute face as well. Sami and Carley are booked for tomorrow and I'm going to take a picture of Tilly with me. She looks gorgeous!!!!


My exact thoughts! I hate pencil/pipe cleaner legs.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw she looks absolutely beautiful ... Gorgeous groom, well done Dawn!! 

Molly's turn tomorrow, she was cut the same length as Tilly last time which I loved. 

xxx


----------

